# Any lovers of MREs?



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Not a trick question

I am thinking of stocking up on MREs (Meals Ready to Eat) for emergency situations and was wondering if any B/SOTLs have any culinary experiences with these. I have never tasted one and am looking for recommendations (somebody told me they are a little bit better than Chef Boy R Dee). I was going to purchase a few to try and then buy bulk.
Should I stick to chicken? Which ones taste decent?
Thanks...:u


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

After a number of storms over the past couple + years, I have tried many, many MRE's. I have found them to be pretty good. The only ones I did not like were any with some type of marinara/spaghetti sauces and the vegetarian. Being an electrical contractor with the local power company, we were on the scene almost before the storm(s) had completely gone and these were definitely lifesavers and to this day I keep some stocked on my work truck and at home. Better than some TV dinners IMHO.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

after eaten those things for years in the field.........all I can say they have improved over the years but still won't eat them unless I'm starving


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I've eaten them for the past ten years (until two months ago!). Honestly, they aren't too bad considering their shelf lives. They certainly aren't something I'd eat at home, but in the field (or an emergency), they are just fine. Unfortunately, if you are a civilian, legally you aren't supposed to have the military MREs, but the commercial ones are pretty good and you can get them at any camping store (like REI).


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

From what I've had........they are a good meal. I keep a couple in the truck during the winter months here in the south.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

are you on drugs?


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> are you on drugs?


Not today 

But seriously, after using canned foods for years as emergency food, I got tired of rotating my stock on a yearly basis. The shelf life of MREs, depending on temp. control, can last up to 10 years. I am looking to throw some in all of my vehicles and having a 1-2 week supply at home for disasters, supplementing stuff in our everyday pantry. From what I can see, there is a good reason why emergency relief operations and the military use MREs.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

MRE's are awful. I'd almost rather starve then eat those things.

Ugh, the smell of them cooking is horrid!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

ah, they're ok...gotta watch the caloric intake though....


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> From what I've had........roadkill makes a good meal. I hit a couple with the truck during the winter months here in the south.


:r:r:r


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> :r:r:r


Bastage...........:r


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

pistol said:


> if you are a civilian, legally you aren't supposed to have the military MREs


Never knew that? Now I know why the black helicopters have been circling my house.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

pistol said:


> Unfortunately, if you are a civilian, legally you aren't supposed to have the military MREs, (like REI).


Somebody better tell all the surplus stores and FEMA. You can buy them at the surplus stores (at least the packaging is the same including the labeling) and FEMA and the Red Cross were handing them out by the case after the storm. I still have two cases.

I was in the military from 1972 - 1993 so I was around when the first MREs came out and I know about the problems they had with them - from bad taste to botulism. The current versions are hundreds of time better. However you have to be aware that these are high protein, high calorie meals designed for people in physical stressful conditions. Some of the meals aren't bad but my dog wouldn't even try the vegetarian ones.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> Somebody better tell all the surplus stores and FEMA. You can buy them at the surplus stores (at least the packaging is the same including the labeling) and FEMA and the Red Cross were handing them out by the case after the storm. I still have two cases.
> 
> I was in the military from 1972 - 1993 so I was around when the first MREs came out and I know about the problems they had with them - from bad taste to botulism. The current versions are hundreds of time better. However you have to be aware that these are high protein, high calorie meals designed for people in physical stressful conditions. Some of the meals aren't bad but my dog wouldn't even try the vegetarian ones.


yeah, they sell em at the commissary up here for the brave at heart.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Now, I've never had any of the newer ones that you could heat up, so I can't comment on those. I had a few, back when I was in, and liked the chicken ala king the best. I actually ate quite a few of those in Saudi when I was there. Now, the corned beef hash on the other hand....u Of course, the Chicklets was the best part! 

Mel


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Chicken and rice are the best now. Gotta have the jalapeno cheese and put the tobasco in there too. All I gotta say is: you're crazy if you WANT to have these things. Also, as someone else mentioned, watch the calorie intake. These are designed to have one last for a day...not three squares.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> From what I've had........they are a good meal. I keep a couple in the truck during the winter months here in the south.


I sure hope you don't bring that cargo across the border into Georgia. Until they perfect a biscuits-n-gravy MRE, you won't find them in my truck! I carry Vienna sausages and potted meat... and sardines for when I'm in the mood for seafood. 

I thought they ate better than that over there in Alabamastan! :chk


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hydrated said:


> I carry Vienna sausages and potted meat... and sardines for when I'm in the mood for seafood.
> 
> I thought they ate better than that over there in Alabamastan! :chk


Ahhhh! Southern style C-Rations!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

First a thread on Spaghetti-O's, and now one on MRE's.

You guys DO know this is a forum for FOOD, right?!:ss


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> First a thread on Spaghetti-O's, and now one on MRE's.
> 
> You guys DO know this is a forum for FOOD, right?!:ss


Nothing says it has to be GOOD food.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Never cared much for MREs ... although the newer stuff is a big improvement. 

For a real emergency setup, you might consider freeze-dried food (like Mountain House). 
These have a shelf life of around 25 years.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

tedski said:


> Never cared much for MREs ... although the newer stuff is a big improvement.
> 
> For a real emergency setup, you might consider freeze-dried food (like Mountain House).
> These have a shelf life of around 25 years.


Are the freeze-dried hiking packets better tasting than MRE's? Haven't looked into that option.

Trust me guys, I realize MRE's do not qualify as gourmet cuisine. I am not going to buy 'em for dinner time meals. 
And I am hope to never have to use them for food. That would mean the SHTF or TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## jaysun23 (Jun 27, 2007)

High fat + Low fiber + mysterious substance in them that keeps you from going to the can = painful experience of trying to poop out something that feels like a beer can. 1 or 2 won't hurt you, but if you have to live on these nasty things for weeks at a time, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Thai chicken and spaghetti are the best. The milkshakes are not bad also.


----------



## SporkD2 (May 26, 2007)

I am in the military and have had all of them. I love the spicy penne pasta.. Thats all I am saying about the MRE's


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

smokin5 said:


> First a thread on Spaghetti-O's, and now one on MRE's.
> 
> You guys DO know this is a forum for FOOD, right?!:ss


Agreed,

What's next? A thread about Sanka in the coffee forum?u

ATL


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

tedski said:


> Never cared much for MREs ... although the newer stuff is a big improvement.
> 
> For a real emergency setup, you might consider freeze-dried food (like Mountain House).
> These have a shelf life of around 25 years.


I've had the Mountain House stuff when camping, it's pretty tasty. I must say! :tu


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Decided against MREs and gonna go with Mountain House freeze dried foods. Shelf life, nutritional value, and taste reviews were the deciding factors. Picked up some backpacker pouches to try this weekend (I hear lasagna and chicken w/rice are good). Then will invest in a bunch of #10 cans of the entrees we like, since the cans last 25-30 years in storage. I also will throw some pouches into the cars (along with pouches of 5 year water) for emergencies.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm from the C-Ration generation.....canned mystery meat, little "P-38" can openers ans cigarrettes in each carton!

How do MRE's taste compard to C-Rats?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I'm from the C-Ration generation.....canned mystery meat, little "P-38" can openers ans cigarrettes in each carton!
> 
> How do MRE's taste compard to C-Rats?


the newer ones aren't that bad.............but will only eat them if I have nothing else............C-rats had more to offer IMO


----------

